# 1.8 TSI oil capacity



## 4mootion (Jan 11, 2017)

Probably a dumb question but... I've seen so many conflicting answers. Does anyone know exactly how much oil is required for an oil/filter change? Will 6 quarts be enough? or is it really closer to 7? For my first change i'll be doing it via drain plug, so hard to measure how much comes out. The next change i'll be doing top side with an extractor, may be a bit easier to measure how much comes out.


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4mootion (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks! I don't have it on hand, but I could have sworn the manual said it was like 6.75. Just didnt want to overfill it.


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

4.5 Liters without filter
4.7 Liters with filter


----------



## groharlem (Oct 29, 2009)

IDK what you guys are talking about but on my 2016 Golf Sportwagen it uses damn-near 7qts of oil!!

Maybe the Jetta 1.8TSI is different but the USDM Golf holds about 6.3qts of oil. Here is another thread on this topic:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7303954-TSI-Oil-Capacity


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

The oil capacity chart I posted is what technicians use on Volkswagen Hub. 
Here is the "capacity" for your Golf


----------



## Peel Box (Oct 19, 2004)

One box of Castrol will work. 6qts.


----------



## rumen (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's your true answer. I work on audi/vw daily if that's any source of credential for you. Anyways, if you suck up all the oil with a pump through the dipstick tube, you essentially will need 7qts of oil. If you do it via the drain plug, then maybe it's 5.7-6qts. But ya, removing the filter first, then sucking out the oil - you will need 7qts.

Ps: level ground is asumed in both ways of doing it.


----------

